
Video Game Heritage and Preservation - rbanffy
http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/pages/56680/videogame-preservation/
======
josep-panadero
I loved the Computing History museum and highly recommend a visit. I had the
opportunity to write some Basic code in an old machine and play old video
games.

I went walking from the train station to the museum, if you do that, you need
to take into account that it is in the outskirts of the city. It may seem that
you are going in the wrong direction and there is nothing there, but there is.
The museum is a big warehouse in an industrial area.

> The hardware required to play the games is also preserved

You can play with real physical machines. The exhibitions change so what you
can play depends on when you visit the museum. Emulation is great, but
hardware preservation is important.

Their shop is an awesome place to get some gifts for your computer-loving
friends.

A couple of pictures of my experience in Cambridge and the Computing History
museum: [https://www.josep-panadero.com/2019/05/26/may-2019-trip-
to-t...](https://www.josep-panadero.com/2019/05/26/may-2019-trip-to-the-
united-kingdom-cambridge/)

------
kinard
I've just been onto their web store and bought a few items as well as some
tickets for entry, we're only an hours drive from there and I'm sure my two
boys would love to see their exhibits and the tech I used to use as a kid,
probably just so they can take the mickey out of how old I am. :)

~~~
unwind
Uh, did you miss this:

 _Things are tough right now ...

They're tough for everyone :( But when coronavirus hit here in the UK, the
museum had to close its doors to the public, and we lost practically all our
income overnight._

It's closed.

Weird that they still sell tickets.

~~~
nness
Many businesses in the UK are selling tickets/packages/passes preemptively of
the restrictions being lifted.

But, even more just don't have a system that lets them easily turn off items
for sale, pause subscriptions, or pause reservations. I'd imagine it's just
been forgotten...

~~~
timthorn
Nope, they're trying to keep cashflow coming in.

~~~
nness
These are not mutually exclusive.

------
willis936
MAGFest moves a bunch of maintained machines from a museum to an exhibit room
every year. It’s really cool to actually sit down and play a game on a
computer older than you. Looking at a machine through glass is neat and all,
but it isn’t terribly interesting to me compared to actually using the
machine.

[https://super.magfest.org/gaming/museum/](https://super.magfest.org/gaming/museum/)

------
ilaksh
I built Vintage Simulator (VSIM) with the idea that people could work together
to build a type of virtual computer museum.

It's essentially a Lua interface to a 3D libretro front-end. Free.

[https://vintagesimulator.com](https://vintagesimulator.com)

------
ghastmaster
Reminds me of [https://diablo-evolution.net/index.php](https://diablo-
evolution.net/index.php)

A project of mine right now is to compile as many Diablo websites past and
present as I can find. God Bless archive.org!

~~~
sosuke
I had a website back in the day. Racoonman’s Games. I didn’t know any better
and extracted all of the animations out for all of the monsters and had every
asset organized into tables. I did the same for Descent 2 I think. I made some
huge image map of part of the Diablo town for a menu. Ahh memories.

~~~
ghastmaster
Do you remember the URL?

